# ssh connection problems

## ragefan

Hello,

I just finsihed installing Gentoo on my desktop machine after having a very successful install on my laptop. But on my desktop machine, I cannot ssh out to another machine. sshd is setup correctly and I *can* connect to the desktop machine. When I try to ssh out to another machine on my LAN, I get an error stating:

key_verify failed for server_host_key

Initially, the installed version was 3.2.3_p1, but I backed down to the same version on my laptop (3.2.2_p1), but to no avail, i get this error with both versions. Also, I can connect to the desktop, just not out.

TIA,

rick

----------

## PollO

You must generate the sshd key , run ssh-keygen and see also /etc/ssh/sshd_config

luck!

----------

